# Gentoo se queda bloqueado

## vIKtOrT

Tengo problemas con la estabilidad de gentoo, cada cierto tiempo y de forma iregualar el ordenador se queda bloqueado momentaneamente, tanto la pantalla, como el teclado, no responde nada (principalmente cuando abro o cierro cualquier aplicación)y con el tiempo se llega a quedar colgado totalmente 

   -No es problema de hardware, he instalado gentoo en diversas ocaciones y en máquinas peores.

        Pentium Core 2 Duo, con dos 2 Gigas de Ram y tarjeta gráfica intel integrada (un dell 640m)

   -Pense que podía ser culpa del escritorio gnome, lo reinstale pero los problemas persistían, entonces hice un upgrade a gnome 2.20.1, pero continúan.

   -Podria ser culpa del servidor Xorg, los reinstale, pero continúa.

     No se por donde aislar el problema, ni que progamar debe ser el culpable se los bloqueos, alguna idea?, algo por donde empezar?

----------

## Stolz

Si usas los drivers propietarios de Nvidia o ATI, por los síntomas podría ser esto:

http://stolz.gsmlandia.com/node/105

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

## vIKtOrT

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Si usas los drivers propietarios de Nvidia o ATI, por los síntomas podría ser esto:
> 
> http://stolz.gsmlandia.com/node/105
> 
> Saludozzzzzzzz

 

No, utilizo los drivers de intel "i810", que vienen en portage

----------

## kabutor

yo empezaria con lo basico un memtest unas pasadas y un seatool para probar el disco duro.

----------

## emilianodc

Yo probaria tambien

```
top
```

para buscar aplicaciones al 100% de CPU.

----------

## 2uncas

A mi me pasa algo parecido, tengo un equipo HP dc7700 Dual Core y cuando arranco determinadas aplicaciones se queda varios minutos colgado, por ejemplo "Picassa", no se si pasa con todas las que tienen que acceder a disco es una cosa en la que me voy a fijar.

Si lanzo un "htop" no me muestra movimiento de valores, ya que el equipo se bloquea, pero si que he podido comprobar el proceso que deja la CPU al 100% antes del bloqueo y es el siguiente:

/usr/bin/X :0 -audit 0 -auth /var/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7

Gracias.

----------

## vIKtOrT

He  estado vigilando el firefox por que la mayoría de los cuelgues bienen cuando estoy navegando con él, pero he abierto 80 pestañas en cinco ventanas, y no he conseguido sobrevenir ningún cuelge, consumiendome casi 500 mb de memoria Ram, y un 60% de consumo de un núcleo de media, con picos del 90% entre los dos nucleos.

  Yo sospecho como tú, que la culpa la tiene el Servido X, Xorg.

    Gracias y Saludos.

----------

## Coghan

Hola:

Ultimamente ya habia estado teniendo problemas similares con Gnome 2.18 y al actualizar a la 2.20 no desaparecieron, problemas tales como iniciar sesión y no terminar de cargar el gconf2 y/o gnome-panel, he de acceder al terminal de consola y matar el proceso incluso al hacer un Ctrl-Alt-Backs las X se me llegan a colgar incluso teclado y ratón, pero la Gentoo sigue viva, he de acceder por ssh y reinicar el demonio xdm y todo vuelve a la normalidad.

He de destacar que solo me pasa con Gnome y no es hardware seguro, probado en un portátil y sigue igual, incluso cambié la Placa base del sobremesa (Aproveché para mejorar el micro y poner DDRII).

Al final me decanté por probar con fluxbox y con xfce4, todo sin desistalar Gnome, y con estos entornos gráficos no falla, incluso ejecutando aplicaciones de Gnome, no he conseguido averiguar el problema, pero me he quedado con xfce4, me gusta como queda para lo que yo lo uso y con los servicios de Gnome y Kde habilitados me va algo más ligero que ciando tenía Gnome.

Pensé que sería por la configuración de las Xorg al tener habilitadas las transparencias, desabilito el composite pero sigue igual, y al habilitarlo junto con xfce va de perlas, y no tengo ni beryl ni compiz.

Para finalizar me dio por probar con KDE, solo el kdebase, y funciona bien, el problema parece estar centralizado en Gnome, pero no he ido mas allá.

----------

## vIKtOrT

El problema de los bloqueos en el escritorio continúa, aun cambiandolo, tanto con gnome cono con xfce.

 Creo que será algun problema con alguna varialbe USE, os paso mis variables USE por si veis algún problema.:

```
# HARDWARE

USE="${USE} amd64 3dnow 3dnowext mmx mmxext mmx2 sse sse2 acpi acpi4linux rtc lm_sensors nvidia opengl"

# DEVELOPING

USE="${USE} cscope java javascript gcj sql php cvs css xml2 subversion examples"

# NETWORKING

USE="${USE} subversion ftp imap jabber msn sockets maildir moznocompose moznoirc moznomail nsplugin mozplaintext network net rsh"

# MULTIMEDIA

USE="${USE} -arts cddb codecs divx4linux dmx dvd dvdread dvdr fbcon live mp3 mpeg4 mplayer music real tiff timidity transcode uim v4l videos mppe-mppc svg openal ffmpeg flac musicbrainz vcd audiofile flac speex aac a52 win32codecs theora v4l2 imagemagick mng mixer lzo wmf sox shorten lcms dv sndfile dts dvb asf dts musepack avi encode gif divx gmedia  realmedia wmp ogg jpeg png vorbis gstreamer quicktime mad mikmod mpeg"

# GAMES

USE="${USE} nocd noqmax joystick sdl"

# SYSTEM

USE="${USE} X vim-with-x Xaw3d xvid xvmc -oss cups foomaticdb -tetex usb offensive rtc nls spell slang nptl ppds gimpprint unicode rar es tcltk tk hal dbus udev gdbm ldap alsa bzip2 xml slang linguas_es"

# XORG

USE="${USE} xorg -kde gnome -svga compositor composite xv xprint gtk gtk2 -qt3 -qt4 -cairo avahi"

# FONTS

USE="${USE} bitmap-fonts truetype-fonts type1-fonts truetype"
```

----------

## hijodelviento

Hola,

tengo un problema similar, al que mencionan en este tema, pero solo se da cuando termino cualquier sesión o intento apagar mi computadora desde el modo gráfico y específicamente no termina el proceso de apagado o cambio de sesión y queda con el led de encendido activo, trabajo con kernel 2.6.22 gdm, kde 3.5 y gnome2.20, mi computadora en una dell 710m.

He intentado solucionarlo reinstalando gnome, pero al igual que en los anteriores casos no desaparece, ahora estoy intentando ver si esta relacionado con los niveles de ejecución de mi sistema.

Si tienen alguna idea distinta sobre este problema se los agradecería

----------

## Cereza

Yo tuve bloqueos similares en mi nueva máquina a 64 bits. Se congelaba al cambiar de una sesión gráfica a otra o una vt, o al cerrar el wm, o simplemente "porque sí", y pasaba muy continuamente. La causa, en mi caso: nvidia-drivers-100.14.19, y la solución, enmascararlo y volver a nvidia-drivers-100.14.11

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No sé los demás, pero apostaría a que el problema de vIKtOrT (que da trabajo escribir eso!) es hardware...

A vIKtOrT: Podrías probar con un livecd de cualquier distro a ver si los bloqueos se repiten?

Salud!

----------

## vIKtOrT

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> No sé los demás, pero apostaría a que el problema de vIKtOrT (que da trabajo escribir eso!) es hardware...
> 
> A vIKtOrT: Podrías probar con un livecd de cualquier distro a ver si los bloqueos se repiten?
> 
> Salud!

 

      Tengo instalado en la misma máquina Sabayon (funciona perfectamente) y ubuntu 7.10. Creo que si Sabayon funciona perfectamente, gentoo.....

----------

## lanshor

A mi me pasa lo mismo (y en 2 ordenadores).

Siempre me pasa cuando estoy dentro de una sesión (nunca me ha pasado en consola, ni en kdm)  y me voy (dejo de usar el ordenador sin tocar nada), tras un rato de inactividad total se me pone la cpu a 100% y se me cuelga.

Aveces bastan unos minutos de inactividad y ya esta congelado, otras veces pueden ser muchas horas.

Ordenador 1: Pentium4, 1Gb ram, nvidia-drivers, kde

Ordenador 2: Core2Duo, 1Gb ram, drivers de intel libres (todo el sistema en 64bits).

En el ordenador 1 hasta hace 2 meses tenia una vieja instalación de gentoo, y hasta entonces nunca me había pasado (pensaba que seria algo de hardware del ordenador 2, ya que en ese me pasaba desde hace tiempo), pero entonces volví a instalar gentoo desde 0 en el ordenador 1, y apareció este problema, que creo que puede ser el mismo que decís vosotros...

Eso sí, si estoy haciendo cualquier cosa (aunque sea simplemente mover el ratón o usar un editor de texto) no se cuelga, por muchas horas que pasen.

----------

## lanshor

 *2uncas wrote:*   

> A mi me pasa algo parecido, tengo un equipo HP dc7700 Dual Core y cuando arranco determinadas aplicaciones se queda varios minutos colgado, por ejemplo "Picassa", no se si pasa con todas las que tienen que acceder a disco es una cosa en la que me voy a fijar.
> 
> Si lanzo un "htop" no me muestra movimiento de valores, ya que el equipo se bloquea, pero si que he podido comprobar el proceso que deja la CPU al 100% antes del bloqueo y es el siguiente:
> 
> /usr/bin/X :0 -audit 0 -auth /var/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
> ...

 

En algunas ocasiones, puedo reiniciar las X al pulsar cntrl + alt + retroceso, tras unos segundos las X se reinician y el bloqueo desaparece. Otras veces se cierran las ventanas y se queda el fondo de escritorio pero sin llegar a reiniciar las X (me toca resetear).

También la mayoría de las veces puedo ir a una consola con alt + FX, y desde ahí reinicio las X.

Cuando estoy en consola muchas veces miro que proceso esta al 100% y es precisamente el mismo que dice 2uncas.

----------

## 2uncas

A mi me pasa en dos  máquinas Dual Core HP dc7700 y solo cuando arranco determinadas aplicaciones como Picassa, Gimp, siempre en entorno gráfico.

El sistema lo tengo compilado en 32 bits.

La verdad es que es muy puntual y el otro día cuando escribí mi primer post de este tema es cuando fue más pronunciado.

No se me ocurre nada por donde empezar.

Gracias.

----------

## hijodelviento

Muchachos he intentado un par de cosas y al parecer funciona lo que hice, para mi caso en particular que es el cuelgue del sistema cuando intento cambiar de sesion o apagar mi ordenador, vi por si acaso que servicios estaban activados para el grupo gdm, resulta que no estaba ni halt ni shutdown, por lo tanto los agregue a la configuracion de grupos y usuarios.

He probado apagar, cambiar y salir de sesion repetidas veces y en el caso de apagar funciona bien, al cambiar de usuario y salir persiste la pantalla negra y led de encendido activado.

Debo revisar si es otra fuente el problema, espero encontrar solucion porque es bastante molesto.

----------

## Coghan

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> Yo tuve bloqueos similares en mi nueva máquina a 64 bits. Se congelaba al cambiar de una sesión gráfica a otra o una vt, o al cerrar el wm, o simplemente "porque sí", y pasaba muy continuamente. La causa, en mi caso: nvidia-drivers-100.14.19, y la solución, enmascararlo y volver a nvidia-drivers-100.14.11

 

Gracias Cereza, era eso, enmascaré la versión 100.14.19 y bajé a la 100.14.11, todo perfecto en Gnome de nuevo, incluso lo noto más fresco en la carga de los procesos de Gnome al iniciar sesión.

La duda sigue estando si es problema de los drivers nvidia o del propio Gnome, yo me inclinaría por bugs en Gnome ya que con otro entorno gráfico no me fallaba, pero es mera especulación y la verdad no me interesa mucho perder tiempo en investigarlo teniendo alternativas como xfce4.

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Si usas los drivers propietarios de Nvidia o ATI, por los síntomas podría ser esto:
> 
> http://stolz.gsmlandia.com/node/105
> 
> Saludozzzzzzzz

 

También puede ser como tu dices Stolz, pero me salta la duda de porqué sólo con Gnome si es problema del kernel con los drivers propietarios de nvidia o ATI, de todas formas cuando tenga un hueco lo probaré para comprobarlo por mi mismo.

----------

## Coghan

 *Quote:*   

>  *Stolz wrote:*   Si usas los drivers propietarios de Nvidia o ATI, por los síntomas podría ser esto:
> 
> http://stolz.gsmlandia.com/node/105
> 
> Saludozzzzzzzz 
> ...

 

Bueno, pues lo he probado y definitivamente al modificar el kernel como comenta Stolz mi sistema no arranca, no llega a detectar bien los discos duros, como comenta el mismo fichero Kconfig IOMMU es necesario para algunos chipset IDE/SATA, debe ser mi caso. 

```
# Mark as embedded because too many people got it wrong.

# The code disables itself when not needed.

config IOMMU

        bool "IOMMU support" if EMBEDDED

        default y

        select SWIOTLB

        select AGP

        depends on PCI

        help

          Support for full DMA access of devices with 32bit memory access only

          on systems with more than 3GB. This is usually needed for USB,

          sound, many IDE/SATA chipsets and some other devices.

          Provides a driver for the AMD Athlon64/Opteron/Turion/Sempron GART

          based hardware IOMMU and a software bounce buffer based IOMMU used

          on Intel systems and as fallback.

          The code is only active when needed (enough memory and limited

          device) unless CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUG or iommu=force is specified

          too.

```

Al final me quedo con la solución mas simple de Cereza de enmascarar nvidia-100.14.19.

----------

## pcmaster

Pues yo estoy usando nvidia-drivers-100-14.19 y no tengo cuelgues.

Uso xfce4 (última versión estable), y la tarjeta gráfica es una Asus 7600 GS Silent AGP 8X.

----------

## Cereza

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Pues yo estoy usando nvidia-drivers-100-14.19 y no tengo cuelgues.
> 
> Uso xfce4 (última versión estable), y la tarjeta gráfica es una Asus 7600 GS Silent AGP 8X.

 

Supongo que depende de la tarjeta. Yo tengo una GeForce 6100 integrada en la placa base (GIGABYTE M61P-S3) y uso Fvwm, pero los cuelges me pasaban tanto con Fvwm como con Fluxbox, así que en mi caso no creo que tuviera nada que ver con el software de escritorio, y como dije, se solucionó completamente al volver a nvidia-drivers-100-14.11.

----------

## vIKtOrT

Después de darle muchas vueltas, comenzé a eliminar  guiones de ejeccucion para ver si era culpa de algún demonio, y cual es mi sorpresa que en eliminar dbus, dejaron de producirse esos bloqueos. 

```
 /etc/init.d/dbus stop
```

----------

## vIKtOrT

porqué creis que puede ser?, si antes no se producian?, ahora de momento lo tengo desactivado.

----------

## pcmaster

Echa un vistazo a esto:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=191822

----------

## natxoblogg

Despúes de dar muchas vueltas, a un colega mio (con un core 2 duo) le pasaba lo mismo, nos dimos cuenta al quitar la nueva actualización del karamba, la 3.5.7, se ve que tiene algun bug. La solución drastica fue quitarlo. Y gracioso era que se colgaba al dejar el ordenador encendido, sin estar trabajando en él, como por ejemplo encendido solo por el amule y cosas así.

Es curiso pero el 3.5.5 esto no le ocurria.

¿tienes la versión de karamaba 3.5.7?

si es así, prueba en quitartelo, dejarlo algun tiempo sin tocarlo y ver a ver como responde. Tambien pasaba al ejecutar imagenes pesadas en el gimp, en este caso no se quedaba pillado pero el teclado no le respondia, aunque se podia trabajar aún con el raton y hiba a un rinmo muy relentizado.

Personalmente, a mi me paso lo mismo al actualizar esta versión de karamba, pero a mi me petaba el kdelibs, asi que consegui, (gracias a no borrar los ebuilds del disfiles) desistalar la 3.5.7 del karamba y instalarme la vieja, ahora va niquelado, y a mi colega tambien.

salut!!! i fes bondat

----------

## Coghan

 *Coghan wrote:*   

>  *Cereza wrote:*   Yo tuve bloqueos similares en mi nueva máquina a 64 bits. Se congelaba al cambiar de una sesión gráfica a otra o una vt, o al cerrar el wm, o simplemente "porque sí", y pasaba muy continuamente. La causa, en mi caso: nvidia-drivers-100.14.19, y la solución, enmascararlo y volver a nvidia-drivers-100.14.11 
> 
> Gracias Cereza, era eso, enmascaré la versión 100.14.19 y bajé a la 100.14.11, todo perfecto en Gnome de nuevo, incluso lo noto más fresco en la carga de los procesos de Gnome al iniciar sesión.
> 
> La duda sigue estando si es problema de los drivers nvidia o del propio Gnome, yo me inclinaría por bugs en Gnome ya que con otro entorno gráfico no me fallaba, pero es mera especulación y la verdad no me interesa mucho perder tiempo en investigarlo teniendo alternativas como xfce4.

 

Llegó la hora de actualizar al kernel 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 y al recompilar nvidia-drivers-100.14.11 cantaba error (perdón por no pegar el error) al desenmascarar la versión 100.14.19 compila perfecta y lo mejor de todo es que desaparecieron los cuelgues en Gnome. 

¿Puede ser problema en la combinación gentoo-sources-2.6.22-gentoo-r9 + nvidia-drivers-100.14.19 + gnome? es curioso porque variando cualquiera de las tres variables deja de mostrarse el problema, si cambio gnome por xfce4 no falla, si cambio nvidia-drivers por la verisón 100.14.11 tampoco y ahora al cambiar el kernel por el 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 pues idem de lo mismo. 

Es probable como comentáis algunos que pueda ser por el modelo de la gráfica o del chipset de la placa madre, sería interesante que a los que les fallaba también probéis a actualizar al nuevo núcleo y comentar que tal.

----------

